# Angelboot



## HerrHamster (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade dabei meinen SbF zumachen (See & Binnen), 
und möchte mir gerne dann auch in nächster Zeit ein Boot kaufen. Und hier fängt das Problem an ich weiß nicht so recht welches. 
Ich habe folgende Vorstellngen: 
- mind. 4 Meter
- Motoriesierung soll so 20 - 25 PS sein
- Buget liegt für Boot und Straßentrailer - 3000€
  Weniger ist besser 
- Einsatzgebiet sollen die Weser, Lesum, Hamme und Wümme sein. 

Ich habe mal bei Ebay (weil ich nicht wirklich wusste wo sonst) und habe diese gefunden:

- "Lambda" mit Trailer (NEU)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelboot-Ru...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3cc8435901

- Boot "BA 4240" SHB
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Konsolenboot...80298146608?pt=Motorboote&hash=item588b893330

- Boot ADMIRAL 430
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Boot-ADMIRAL...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item563d4038c4

- Ruderboot SH390 mit Trailer
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruderboot-SH...60740153903?pt=Motorboote&hash=item3cb553022f

Kann ein Boot mit einem größeren Motor als angegeben motorisieren? 

Boot mit Steuerstand oder ohne?
Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## haenams (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Hallo Alex,

du solltest dir schon ein Boot kaufen, welches den von dir gewünschten Motor verkraftet. Wenn du 6 darfs und 8 fährst, ist es aber sicherlich noch nicht so schlimm ;-)

Zur frage Pinne oder Steuerstand: Erstens ist es Geschmackssache und zweitens eine frage des Platzes.

Ich will mein Boot gerade verkaufen, aber es liegt schon etwas über deinem Budget ;-)

Kannst es dir ja mal anschauen = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X3FUf3wCzI

Gruß
Hansi


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Hat sonst keiner nen Tipp?


----------



## boeser (29. Juli 2012)

Hi, Schau mal auf www.Marktplaats.nl . Da gibt es eine große Auswahl an Gebrauchtboten. Ich bin ein Freund des Steuerstandes. Wenn das Boot aber nur zum angeln sein soll und unter 4,5m ist, dann wurde ich darauf verzichten.
Grüsse


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Wenn du viel Glück hast findest du z.B. eine Rudköping-Jolle in 42o cm .... hat einen Verdrängerrumpf und ist in erstklassiger Qualität gearbeitet - das letzte ging komplett für 1500,- in Ebäähh wech.
Bloss der Motor darf dann schon ein paar Nummern kleiner ausfallen.
Gleiter unter 5 Meter halte ich fürs Angeln eh für suboptimal (meine ganz persönliche Meinung).


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Gut gemeinter Rat:

Ebay *war* mal eine gute Sache- mittlerweile hat man das Gefühl das alles -was sonst Abfallgebühren kosten würde- erst mal bei Ebay reingesetzt wird... zumindest in Sachen Boote gilt das.

Gerade als Anfänger im Bootsport würde ich Dir nahelegen wollen, das Du mal beim Boote-forum reinschaust.
Der dort aufgebaute Infopool wird Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen bzw. Dich vor typischen Anfängerfehlern bewahren.

Der Forenflohmarkt dort wär auch ein Blick wert.


----------



## HerrHamster (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Okay, also mit anderen Worten; die Boote sind alle K*cke!! 
Kannst du mir nen Forum empfehlen? (gerne auch via PN)


----------



## lohi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Hi, 

gemeint war dieses Forum : http://www.boote-forum.de , sehr informatives Forum, alles rund um den Bootssport.

Gruss Klaus

http://www.boote-forum.de/


----------



## Skorpio (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

*Links entfernt*


----------



## hardanger2002 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Das Boote-Forum ist an sich eine gute Adresse, aber was Angelboote anbelangt kann man das ziemlich vergessen.
> 
> Ich spreche jetzt von Angelbooten, nicht von Booten von denen man auch Angeln kann... #6
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

Auch eine interessante Adresse www.boot24.com

M.f.G.

Hardanger2002


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Das Boote-Forum ist an sich eine gute Adresse, aber was Angelboote anbelangt kann man das ziemlich vergessen.
> 
> Ich spreche jetzt von Angelbooten, nicht von Booten von denen man auch Angeln kann... #6



Da zweifle ich aber ganz stark dran--- Solls denn wirklich nur ein Joghurtbecher sein, von dem aus man mehr oder minder gut angeln kann- oder ein Boot, was auch ein wenig mehr Nutz- bzw. Freizeitwert hat?

In der vom TE genannten Preisspanne sind/ waren in den letzten zwei Tagen vier Stück vorhanden.


----------



## DanielBLN (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> In der vom TE genannten Preisspanne sind/ waren in den letzten zwei Tagen vier Stück vorhanden.



würd ich gern mal ein link von sehn welche art von Boot das dann ist ("mit Freizeitwert").

Suche selbst seit längerem nach einem Angelboot, welches bereits "komplett" ist für einen günstigen Preis. Und wenn da jemand was hat schau ich mir das sehr gern an. Da ich noch nicht ganz das gefunden habe was ich will


----------



## Skorpio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

*Links entfernt*


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Da bin ich aber froh, Deine Erlaubniss dazu erhalten zu haben...|uhoh:

@DanielBLN: ich weiss nicht recht, ob Links aus anderen Foren hier so gern gesehen sind- von daher... der Link zum Forum steht weiter oben, dann drückste den Button Flohmarkt, dann "Biete Boot" usw.


----------



## DanielBLN (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

@dorschbremse:

ok hab da so paar sachen gefunden aber die in der unteren Preisklasse sind leider auch nicht das was ich suche. Schon blöd wenn man immer was ganz tolles will aber kein Geld ausgeben will ohne selbst groß zu basteln


----------



## HerrHamster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Da zweifle ich aber ganz stark dran--- Solls denn wirklich nur ein Joghurtbecher sein, von dem aus man mehr oder minder gut angeln kann- oder ein Boot, was auch ein wenig mehr Nutz- bzw. Freizeitwert hat?
> 
> In der vom TE genannten Preisspanne sind/ waren in den letzten zwei Tagen vier Stück vorhanden.



Naja, in erster Linie soll es ein Angelboot sein, allerdings wäre etwas "Freizeitwert" sicherlich auch ganz nett. Ist nur die Frage inwiefern das in mein Buget passt! 



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> @DanielBLN: ich weiss nicht recht, ob Links aus anderen Foren hier so gern gesehen sind- von daher... der Link zum Forum steht weiter oben, dann drückste den Button Flohmarkt, dann "Biete Boot" usw.



Kannst mir die Links auch gerne via PN schicken!


----------



## Wuemmehunter (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Hi Herr Hamster,

20 bis 25 PS für die von Dir genannten Flüsse halte ich für übermotorisiert. Auf den Flüssen gibt es ein Tempolimit das in der Hamme z.B. 8 km/h beträgt. Auf der Weser liegt es glaube ich im Bereich 20 km/h, da gibt es einen Unterschied bei Berg- oder Talfahrt. Ich selber bi  auf den genannten Flüssen ebenfalls unterwegs und zwar mit gerade mal 4 PS. Damit bin ich was die Weser angeht eindeutig untermotorisiert, aber der Dampfer (ein Alu-Bassboot) schafft damit stromab immerhin noch laut GPS knapp 14 km/h, stromauf ist er etwas langsamer. 
Einen 15er habe ich bereits in der Garage und darf ihn hoffentlich bald führerscheinfrei nutzen. Damit macht der Blechnapf richtig Fahrt, laut GPS rund 24 km/h. An Bord befinden sich neben meinen 110 kg auch zwei jeweils 35 kg schwere Hunde. 
Mein Tip an Dich: Weniger Motor, mehr Boot. 
Zum suchen lohnt auch www.boatshop24.de.

Ach so: Wenn Du denn doch mal mit Deinem künftigen Dampfer auf die Ostsee willst, ist PS auch nicht alles. Ich bin mehrfach mit meinem Blechnapf und seinen 4 PS bis Tonne 5 raus. 
Man ist zwar nicht der erste an der Tonne, kann den Weg dahin aber zum Schleppen nutzen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Probiers mal hiermit.... http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=157788

Passt garantiert auf Deine Vorhaben- alles Takko und komplett ausgerüstet...aber ein etwas kleiner Motor.

Ansonsten könnteste auch mal zu den Niederländern rüberschauen- die haben ein nicht ganz so gestörtes Verhältniss zu Booten wie die Deutschen und missbrauchen die Dinger nicht so als Geldanlage mit mindestens 5% Rendite p.a.:q

Z.B. dort http://www.botentekoop.nl/vis-en-consoleboten/927286/Rana-15-1992.html


----------



## feuerlibelle (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Ich bitte zu bedenken: Leistung = Sicherheit

Es ist schon entscheidend bei plötzlicher Wetteränderung (Gewitter) auch mal schnell davon zu kommen oder auch gegen die Welle anzukommen. 
Tonne 5 und vier PS? Spende mal an die DGZRS und ich wünsch Dir weiter viel Glück.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich mische mich auch mal hier ein.
Habe meine beiden Führerscheine im letzten Jahr gemacht und wollte mir auch gleich ein Boot zulegen.

Naja der Gedanke Boot war eigentlich schon länger da... 

Für mich war  die Frage, was offenes oder mit kleiner Kajüte.

Bin letztendlich bei ner Quicksilver 430 Cabin gelandet, da Sie mir die Möglichkeit bietet auch mal Unterschlupf bei Regen zu suchen und mein Gerödel an Bord zu lassen, zudem hat sie doch etwas mehr Freibord was mir persönlich ein etwas wohleres Gefühl vermittelt( Gerade auf der Weser Richtung Bremerhaven ).

Mittlerweile habe ich sie auch mehr für kleine Ausflüge als zum angeln genutzt.
Besonders bei schönem Wetter ist das doch verlockent einen kleinen Ausflug mit dem Boot zu machen.

Bald ist auch wieder die Hanseboot (Ende Oktober), da hättest Du die Möglichkeit dir diverse Boote anzuschauen (muss dann ja nichts neues sein aber man bekommt einen Eindruck)
Zudem würde ich evtl. eh noch 1 bis 2 Monate warten bis die Saison zu Ende geht. Oftmals fallen die Preise dann auch noch.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*



feuerlibelle schrieb:


> Ich bitte zu bedenken: Leistung = Sicherheit
> 
> Es ist schon entscheidend bei plötzlicher Wetteränderung (Gewitter) auch mal schnell davon zu kommen oder auch gegen die Welle anzukommen.
> Tonne 5 und vier PS? Spende mal an die DGZRS und ich wünsch Dir weiter viel Glück.
> ...



Es ist eher entscheidend, die Augen vorher aufzuhalten und gar nicht erst rauszufahren, wenn das Wetter nicht eindeutig für eine Ausfahrt vertretbar ist.


----------



## Eckhaard (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Ich als Landratte kenne die See ja nicht. Wird denn nicht oft davor gewarnt, daß das Wetter auf See schnell umschlagen kann?


----------



## feuerlibelle (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es ist eher entscheidend, die Augen vorher aufzuhalten und gar nicht erst rauszufahren, wenn das Wetter nicht eindeutig für eine Ausfahrt vertretbar ist.



Da verwechselst Du was, das gehört zur seemännischen Sorgfaltspflicht sich vorher zu informieren und bedarf eigentlich keiner Erwähnung. Ein Wetterumschwung ist jedoch nicht immer bei Windfinder und Co vorher zu sehen!

Marco


----------



## Wuemmehunter (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*



feuerlibelle schrieb:


> Da verwechselst Du was, das gehört zur seemännischen Sorgfaltspflicht sich vorher zu informieren und bedarf eigentlich keiner Erwähnung. Ein Wetterumschwung ist jedoch nicht immer bei Windfinder und Co vorher zu sehen!
> 
> Marco


Was soll eigentlich immer dieses oberlehrerhafte Gehabe? Wenn ich mit einem Kleinboot auf die Ostsee zum fischen fahre, bin ich mir meiner Sorgfaltspflicht mir selbst gegenüber sehr wohl bewusst. Und wenn ich nach eingehender Information und meinen eigenen Wetterbeobachtungen der Meinung bin, die rund 7 km von Westermakelsdorf zur Tonne 5 rauszufahren, dann gehe ich kein unkalkulierbares Risiko ein. Mit mehr als zehn Jahren Kleinbooterfahrung und mittlerweile 48 Angeltouren rund um Fehmarn, bin ich in der Lage, Risiken für mich einschätzen zu können. Auf all diesen Angeltörns bin ich nicht ein einziges Mal auch nur annähernd in eine kritische Situation auf dem Wasser geraten. Nur Glückssache? 
Und jetzt möchte ich mal hypothetisch werden: Was passiert, wenn zwei unterschiedlich motorisierte, offene Kleinboote aufgrund eines Wetterumschwungs und aufkommenden Wellengangs gezwungen sind, ihren Angelplatz im Bereich der Untiefentonne Staberhuk zu verlassen? Ich glaube der stärker Motorisierte wird kaum den berühmten Hebel auf den Tisch legen können, weil er sich angesichts des Tanzes auf den Wellen, kaum im Stuhl halten wird. Von den Wassermengen, die ihm ins Boot schlagen, ganz zu schweigen. Wenn ich mit meinen vier PS bereits bei einer stärker werdenden WS 3 wieder reinfahre, kann ich den Hahn jedenfalls nicht ganz aufdrehen, zumindest wenn ich kein Wasser im Boot haben will. Jetzt kann man natürlich fordern, dass nur noch geschlossene Boote, mit viel PS, aufs Ostseewasser dürfen. 
Meine Konsequenz daraus: Wäge sorgfältig ab, ob Du rausfährst oder nicht und nimm im Zweifelsfall lieber die Brandungsruten zur Hand.


----------



## GeorgeB (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

http://www.yacht-und-boot.de/angelboote.htm

Mal ein paar Vergleichsboote. Das aus dem ersten Link des TE ist auch dabei.


----------



## Skorpio (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Wir müssen uns ja hier nicht an die Köppe kriegen, lohnt doch nicht Leute.

Das Problem ist doch einfach das jeder den Begriff Angelboot anders definiert.

Sicher kann man mit einem 4m GFK-Alu-PE-Böötchen angeln, fangen, Spaß haben und in den Medien wird sowas ja auch als "Angelboot" verkauft. Auch können 4PS Tiller reichen um auf nem Flüsschen oder meinetwegen auch auf der Ostsee zu fischen, kein Thema...

Wenn man mehr Komfort, Luxus und Sicherheit haben will, geht man halt in andere Dimensionen wie Buster, Artic, (Buten) Lund, Alumacraft (Binnen) ect.

Ist immer ne Sache der Prioritäten und des Geldbeutels, auf alle Fälle für jeden ist was auf dem Markt zu finden und ich habe auch erst 3 andere Boote gehabt, bevor ich das für mich optimale gefunden habe...

MfG


----------



## feuerlibelle (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Nein streiten will ich mich wirklich nicht. Auch habe ich mit dem Oberlehrer nicht angefangen, sondern nur was zur Leistung geschrieben.
Letztendlich habe ich nichts gegen 4PS Angelboote, ich selber habe auch vier PS hinten dran #6

Soll jeder machen was er möchte, aber auch jedem seine Meinung lassen |krach:


----------



## Wuemmehunter (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Dann sind wir uns ja alle wieder einig. Außerdem freue ich mich ja auch schon auf die 15 PS, die ja ab September dann endlich fs-frei fahrbar sein sollen. 
Wie wärs, wenn wir uns dann mal alle an der legendären Dorschtonne treffen, ich bring auch Bockwurst mit!


----------



## HerrHamster (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Also erst mal danke an alle die hier so ihren Senf dazugeben!  
Dadurch bin ich doch sehr ins grübeln gekommen ob ich vielleich das Buget ein Bisschen hochschrauben sollte oder bzw. was genau ich eigentlich brauche! Weil ehrlich gesagt, ein reines Angelboot ist zwar schön, aber da fehlt doch irgendwie der sogenannte "Freizeitwert". 
Ist alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## feuerlibelle (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Danke für dein Angebot, aber mein Boot liegt in der nähe von Stralsund. Das wäre dann doch ein wenig weit für die eine Wurst. 
Ein Freund fischt immer um Fehmarn und daher kenne ich es ein wenig.

Auch finde ich super was gesagt wurde, es dauert bis man das richtige Boot gefunden hat und es ist nie das letzte.
Ich habe mal mit 5 PS und Schlauchboot angefangen und bin jetzt glaube ich beim fünften angelangt und sehe noch immer Verbesserungspotential :q

Auch finde ich die Einsicht mit dem Buget ganz gut. Denn preislich liegst Du da echt knapp und in der 4500-5000€ Region ist einiges mehr möglich.
Egal wie das auch läuft wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche und das Du das richtige finden wirst.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Budget aufstocken ist immer gut...

Wennste in Sachen Angelboot einen 100% er machen willst:

http://www.botentekoop.nl/vis-en-consoleboten/1057527/VIS-CONSOLEBOOT-2000.html

5,30x 2,12Meter, reichlich Freibord, reichlich Stabilität.
Da kannste mit drei Leuten  auf einer Seite *stehend* drillen.
Selbst in Norwegen gemacht...

Kein Renner- aber ein wirklich klasse Boot so wies da steht wärs mir jeden Cent wert.

Honeyball kennt diese Boote auch- vlt. äussert der sich auch noch dazu.


----------



## Skorpio (3. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Dadurch bin ich doch sehr ins grübeln gekommen ob ich vielleich das Buget ein Bisschen hochschrauben sollte oder bzw. was genau ich eigentlich brauche! Weil ehrlich gesagt, ein reines Angelboot ist zwar schön, aber da fehlt doch irgendwie der sogenannte "Freizeitwert". Ist alles nicht so einfach...


 
Dies Teil sollte alles erledigen, Angeln wie auch Spaß :m

http://link.marktplaats.nl/565052396

Nen feinen Trailer dazu und für ein Erstboot bist mehr wie gut und robust unterwegs...

MfG


----------



## Kodiak001 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Hallo Alex,
das Elan hier ist doch auch nicht schlecht.
http://www.totalfishing.nl/vad,14.html
Petri


----------



## Mona1 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Angelboot*

Hallo Alex,schau doch mal unter Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ," Angelboot mit Schlupfkajüte", evtl. ist das doch etwas für dich.?.  mfg. Mona1


----------

